# Vesicularia ferriei, Weeping moss



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,

Vesicularia ferriei "Weeping moss" is one of the most mis-identified mosses in hobby. I, for one, have purchased this no less than 9 times before turning to Tropica for the 'true' weeping moss.



I hope that my close-up shots aid others to identify this moss. Remember always to ask for photos prior to purchasing!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

The problem may not be getting the right species, it may be getting it to weep. I spread the crap outta this moss all over the US back in the day. Its all over if it didn't die out like erect moss did. But there are a lot of sellers that sell their moss as whatever and people still buy, I see xmas moss getting mislabeled a lot. Good luck with it Albert, maybe we should start a new and spread it around only through u  jk


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

The supposed Weeping I got never weeps, it get grows like most mosses.

I found it very hard to kill.

I have a decent sized ball if anyone's interested.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

When mine arrived, it appeared only as long strands. I suspect that it was mass grown in a nursery under semi-emersed conditions with high humidity and full sun. It wasn't until time passed where the individual shoots grew out that the tear drop branching had developed into the weeping form.

I was never able to purchase the true version on any hobbyist forum nor that bay of E auction site and eventually went to Europe for this one.

The one Tom has came from me so I can say its true.

Also, worth mentioning... The pretty photos of weeping on the web is actually layers overlapping layers producing the carpet/bush effect.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> The supposed Weeping I got never weeps, it get grows like most mosses.
> 
> I found it very hard to kill.
> 
> I have a decent sized ball if anyone's interested.


Two good sources to get it from besides Albert is Bartohog and sonicpath, Bartohog got it from tropica too and sonicpath has a straight up pic of it in his swap n shop.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Sonicpath's moss came from my Tropica order.

Small world


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Bump


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

For me, it looks like most of the other basic green mosses.

Mine is from Barthog.

It's different from Xmas moss certainly, but it's not a dramatic thing and it did not weep much if at all compared to other mosses.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> For me, it looks like most of the other basic green mosses.
> 
> Mine is from Barthog.
> 
> It's different from Xmas moss certainly, but it's not a dramatic thing and it did not weep much if at all compared to other mosses.


Oxygenation my friend, o2 vs co2, learned a lot from your postings but I gotta back up Dr. "Moss" on this one, but you gotta have balanced lighting as well, its not like where as lighting goes up you can increase the co2 up vice versa the other way as lighting goes up algae will go up.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

StrungOut said:


> I see xmas moss getting mislabeled a lot.


I agree with this. Just saw one for sale but really not.

Always ask for close up photos before you buy people.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

herns said:


> I agree with this. Just saw one for sale but really not.
> 
> Always ask for close up photos before you buy people.


As far as I know Hernans and whose bought from him has the true variety, its actually pretty darn rare. In singapore it died out at some point, dont know if theyve recouped or not. Other mosses may branch out or look the same but the true variety is a must have for avid moss folk. Its a shame I cant find true erect moss, hawaii waterfall moss' might prove to be the same although different branching structure.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

*The Truth behind the Confusion: the Identity of Java Moss and other tropical aquarium*

The Truth behind the Confusion: the Identity of Java Moss and other tropical aquarium mosses


http://www.killies.com/Truthaboutmosses.htm


----------



## fish jihad (Mar 1, 2014)

Bump because thats a great article Herns. Enthusiasts should bookmark it.


----------

